# Leaking Gonal F Pen



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

I need to call on your expert advice once more. I’m day 4 of stimulation using a 900iu Gonal F pen. I started a new pen yesterday but today after injecting and removing the needle, I noticed that the tip (the area where you attach the needle) was foaming and looking very wet and smelling strongly of the injection fluid. Is this normal or is the pen leaking? I have used these pens many times before and have never seen this happen. There is still drug left in the pen but I don’t feel happy about using it again. My worry is that I may not have received the correct dose yesterday and today.  If it is leaking is this lightly?

Thanks,
Candie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Sorry not to get back to you before now. Hope you managed ok today with a new pen 

Not too sure about the pen from yesterday   Defects do occur but are pretty rare, can you inspect the seal around the tip of the pen to see if you see any niks or warping in the seal? You would expect it to continually leak if there was a fault rather than just after using it. The foaming that you are describing can sometimes happen if needles aren't attached correctly and the pressure from depressing the syringe/pen causes air to seep out where the needle hub joins the pen and a little of the injection can seep out too as it's got a gap to escape from rather than through the bore of the needle.

I'm guessing it was probably needle attachment problem rather than faulty pen causing this but can't say for sure. Don't worry about dosing as you will have received most if not all of the dose from the injection. It only takes a miniscule drop of liquid to soak the tip of the pen (if all the dose had been lost it would have been running down the side of the pen and made a right mess   )

If you aren't happy with using it again then don't as you don't want to stress or worry about it. Just make sure you have enough supplies to last you through the rest of stimms. All will be fine  Sending lots of     for your growing follies 

Maz x


----------



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Just wanted to say a belated thank you for your helpful and reassuring advice. It was very much appreciated. Now on 2ww. Fingers crossed!!

Candie x


----------

